# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Pantano del Marcet.

## titobcn

Hola, el otro dia descubrí este pequeño pantano en la Provincia de Barcelona en el termino municipal de granera, esta en muy mal estado y abandonado, no me atreví a pasar por la coronación, porque daba miedo pasar
por encima, no tengo ningun dato ni se para que servia en su dia.
aqui os dejo unas fotos.
las ultimas son del rio Ripoll a su paso por la zona industrial de sant LLorenç de Savall.

----------

aberroncho (24-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (24-nov-2015),HUESITO (25-nov-2015),Jonasino (24-nov-2015),perdiguera (24-nov-2015)

----------


## titobcn



----------

aberroncho (24-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (24-nov-2015),HUESITO (25-nov-2015),Jonasino (24-nov-2015),Los terrines (25-nov-2015),Luisito1963 (09-may-2016),perdiguera (24-nov-2015),willi (01-dic-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias titobcn, por la novedad y el reportaje.
Ya estoy tardando en ir a verlo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Según la wiki, da a entender que es una presa para una fábrica de tintes que cerró en 1970. Pero es una información de la wiki con todas las reservas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Bonitas fotos y entorno




> no me atreví a pasar por la coronación, porque daba miedo pasar
> por encima


Y bien que hiciste. El ciudadano de la foto subió y las pasó canutas con el hielo.



Fuente: http://penyabtt5mes1.es/Granera18022012.html

----------

HUESITO (25-nov-2015)

----------


## Luisito1963

Solamente una puntualización: Las 3 primeras fotos  del post del 24-nov-2015 si que corresponden al Pantano de Marcet en la localidad de Granera  (https://www.google.es/maps/@41.73534.../data=!3m1!1e3)  , pero las 4 últimas corresponden a otro pantano, al Pantano de les Conques sobre el rio Ripoll y situado en Sant Llorenç Savall (https://www.google.es/maps/@41.68439.../data=!3m1!1e3  ) .
El tipo de presa es claramente distinto.
Este  último pequeño pantano tiene la curiosidad de albergar una especie de náyade o bivalbo de agua dulce, la Anodonta cygnea fruto de una introducción hecha el año 1.980.
Saludos

----------

Jonasino (10-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn

> Hola, el otro dia descubrí este pequeño pantano en la Provincia de Barcelona en el termino municipal de granera, esta en muy mal estado y abandonado, no me atreví a pasar por la coronación, porque daba miedo pasar
> por encima, no tengo ningun dato ni se para que servia en su dia.
> aqui os dejo unas fotos.
> las ultimas son del rio Ripoll a su paso por la zona industrial de sant LLorenç de Savall.


Gracias por la puntualización Luisito1963, pero si lees bien el post en las ultimas lineas lo dejo explicado, un cordial saludo.

----------


## seergi13

Buenas, soy vecino del municipio colindante, puedo decir que me he bañado, me baño y me seguiré bañando todos los años que pueda en este lago (como mucha gente de los alrededores) Ves un domingo de julio a ver si tienes sitio para poner la silla ajajja, por no mencionar la cantidad de veces que he cruzado por el arco (como hacen todos los que van para cruzar al otro lado) y toda la gente que salta des de ahí. No está permitido el baño aunque casi todos hacen caso omiso, digamos que si quieren pueden decirte algo. Saludos.

----------

